# earwigs



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

jesus, these things are annoying. They seem to take refuge in the shade of weeds on my hillside. Was out weeding and every time I would pull a weed out by the root, a million of these bastards would fall at my feet. They scamper off to another shaded area. wife finds the in random dark spot in the house once in a while too, under rugs, etc... how do you kill these things and keep them from coming back?!?


----------



## ChicoBugGuy (May 4, 2017)

Earwigs are controlled easily with most Pyrethroid sprays. Products like Talstar or similar will work great. Also earwigs love granular baits. Spread some granular around the field and the earwigs will come out at night and eat it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Send the earwigs to my garden, they eat aphids.


----------

